# 69 GTO Gas Leak



## Badboyrams (Jul 20, 2014)

When I accelerate quickly gas leaks out of the tank at the back behind the license plate. I've tried different gas caps and it still leaks. Not drops of gas but a stream. I probably lose a gallon of gas out the back for every full tank. Any suggestions?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Check to make sure your vent is connected properly. There should be a flexible hose that connects to the side of the filler neck and connects to a vent tube that goes up above the filler neck, makes a loop, and comes back down. Losing fuel like that on acceleration just about has to be coming from one of three places:
1) Around the gas cap.
2) Through that vent.
3) The filler neck itself is leaking.

Bear


----------



## Badboyrams (Jul 20, 2014)

I know it's coming from around the gas cap & I've tried a vented gas cap & I have a non-vented on it now. It still leaks no matter which one I use.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Then I would say either the seal on the caps are bad or the end of the filler neck is not flat. Did you check the vent tube?


----------



## Badboyrams (Jul 20, 2014)

The caps I've tried were new. Not 100% sure the filler tube is flat. But I can tell it's coming from the bottom.


----------



## Badboyrams (Jul 20, 2014)

*Gas leak*

The bottom of either the cap or the filler tube.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

These are photos on my '67 vent tube. If you have one, maybe the hose is oof? That would explain it. Very hard to see.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Vent X2


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

My car did the same thing when I first got it. It was the vent hose. Make sure it loops up above the filler neck and it doesn't have a hole in it.


----------

